

Mapping Crime: Visualizing SFPD’s “Operation Safe Schools” - dougmccune
http://blog.spatialkey.com/2009/09/visualizing-sfpds-operation-safe-schools/

======
dougmccune
This is a demo of mapping crimes in San Francisco within 1,000 feet of schools
that are drug sales of meth/crack/heroin that occur during school hours.
There's a new SFPD initiative called "Operation Safe Schools" that focuses on
these crimes in the Tenderloin. These crimes have harsher prison sentences, so
the SFPD is organizing sting operations during school hours.

I'm one of the developers of SpatialKey, we're very curious for any HN
feedback you guys have about the app in general as well.

